# Yxern



## fabikus (3. März 2011)

Hallo an die Schwedengemeinde.

Ich hab das Forum schon durchsucht und habe nichts, bzw nur sehr sehr wenig über dieses Gewässer gefunden.
Auch sonst ist im Netz nicht viel los.

Kennt jemand den  Yxern ?

Ich fahre im Juni dorthin.
Wäre nett wenn jemand irgendwas darüber weis und es preis gibt|wavey:
Danke schonmal.
Schöne Fasnet wünscht
Fabikus|wavey:


----------



## fabikus (5. März 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Ja wie? Geh ich etwa in den letzten Winkel Schwedens? 
Kennt sich niemand aus?
|wavey:


----------



## Shadrap (6. März 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Da hat sich wohl noch keiner hin verirrt.

Scheint aber ein interessanter See zu sein. Beim Googeln bist Du sicher auch auf diese Seite gestoßen:

http://www.angelfire.com/pro/yxern/db1.html

Da ist ja von einem reichlichen Fischbestand und großen Zandern die Rede. Also viel Glück da oben und berichte mal, wenn Du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## fabikus (6. März 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Hey, Danke für deine Antwort.
Gerne stelle ich hier einen Bericht rein, wenn ich wieder da bin.
Die Vorfreude ist riesig!#6


----------



## fabikus (6. März 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

wenn irgendwer natürlich trotzdem was weis. nur raus damit#6


----------



## Förde-Fischer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Moin,

ich fahre im Juli hin und war selber noch nicht dort. Aber meine Begleiter fahren seit vielen Jahren hin und haben was von vielen großen Barschen, Hechten und Zandern erzählt. Also eigentlich ein typisch schwedischer See 

Nachtangelei könnte sich auch lohnen, weil Aale drin sein sollen, wobei auch Krebse heimisch sind.

Auch ich würde mich natürlich über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen. Besonders Zander sind interessant!

Sportliche Grüße von der Eckernförder Bucht!


----------



## fabikus (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Was soll ich sagen. Weltklasse!
Wenn du genaueres Wissen willst, schreib einfach ne PN.
Wobei es wirklich nicht schwierig ist an seine Fische zu kommen.
Der See ist ein Traum.


----------



## daniel_ (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*



fabikus schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen. Weltklasse!
> Wenn du genaueres Wissen willst, schreib einfach ne PN.
> Wobei es wirklich nicht schwierig ist an seine Fische zu kommen.
> Der See ist ein Traum.



Schreib doch mal für alle nen kleine Breicht. Ist hier eigentlich so üblich;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Shadrap (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*



fabikus schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für deine Antwort.
> Gerne stelle ich hier einen Bericht rein, wenn ich wieder da bin.
> Die Vorfreude ist riesig!#6


 
Da kann ich Daniel nur zustimmen. Wäre super, wenn Du uns Schwedensüchtige mit ein paar Infos und gerne auch mit Fotos versorgen würdest.


----------



## Förde-Fischer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Moin,

Weltklasse ist das Wort was ich hören wollte. Wobei Barsch und Hecht ja eigentlich wirklich Selbstgänger sind. Die Frage ist, was ist mit Zandern? Und Aal?

Da es ja sehr gewünscht wird, wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht hier im Forum vielleicht wirklich ne gute Idee. Und bitte bald, am Freitag geht es doch schon los bei mir #6

Sportliche Grüße aus der Eckernförder Bucht!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob noch igend etwas vom Tröt-ersteller kommt.
Sonst ist das ja auch wieder: anfragen - bohren - und sich wundern, dass keiner reagiert.
Kinders, was bringt es, wenn nur Einer von Tausend es für nötig hält, wenigstens ein kleines Statement nach einer angekündigten Tour hier zu hinterlassen. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner mehr Lust darauf hat seitenlange Tipps zusammen zu posamentieren. Und falls jetzt Einer in meinen Wortmeldungen forschen sollte, ich hab zwar nie Anfragen losgelassen, aber meist ein wenig von den Fängen berichtet, allerdings stets ohne Bilder, da ich Fische, die weiter schwimmen sollen nie fotografiere und tote nur dann, wenn sie als besonderes Gericht auf dem Teller erscheinen.
aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht schulmeistern, denn der bin ich nicht
machts halt jeder wie er denkt
Schwefi


----------



## daniel_ (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob noch igend etwas vom Tröt-ersteller kommt.
> Sonst ist das ja auch wieder: anfragen - bohren - und sich wundern, dass keiner reagiert.
> Kinders, was bringt es, wenn nur Einer von Tausend es für nötig hält, wenigstens ein kleines Statement nach einer angekündigten Tour hier zu hinterlassen. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner mehr Lust darauf hat seitenlange Tipps zusammen zu posamentieren. Und falls jetzt Einer in meinen Wortmeldungen forschen sollte, ich hab zwar nie Anfragen losgelassen, aber meist ein wenig von den Fängen berichtet, allerdings stets ohne Bilder, da ich Fische, die weiter schwimmen sollen nie fotografiere und tote nur dann, wenn sie als besonderes Gericht auf dem Teller erscheinen.
> aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht schulmeistern, denn der bin ich nicht
> ...



Da wird bestimmt, wie so oft, nix mehr kommen nach dem Ausfragen...
Das stört mich hier mittlerweile immer mehr, so dass ich bald wahrscheinlich auch nur noch beschränkt posten werde...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fabikus (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Leute Leute....
Schaut mal auf das Datum.. Ich hab nicht jeden Tag 2h Zeit um mich hier hinzusetzen und was rein zu tippen.
Kommt Zeit kommt Bericht.
Bin noch am Zusammensuchen der Bilder.
Wer ganz dringend Infos braucht, bekommt sie per PN.
Und sobald ich dann die Bilder habe, schreibe ich einen schönen Bericht.

Geduld und so|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Shadrap (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yxern*



fabikus schrieb:


> Leute Leute....
> Schaut mal auf das Datum.. Ich hab nicht jeden Tag 2h Zeit um mich hier hinzusetzen und was rein zu tippen.
> Kommt Zeit kommt Bericht.
> Bin noch am Zusammensuchen der Bilder.
> ...


 

Sehr gut! :m


----------



## Förde-Fischer (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

So,

bin auch zurück aus Schweden. Eine Woche Yxern und eine in Südschweden, etwa 30 KM von der Mörrum entfernt.

Kurz zum Yxern:

Ein  Weltgewässer! Sehr viele kleine und auch größere Inseln. Dazu im  nördlichen Teil des eher länglichen Sees zwei Brücken, an denen wohl  nicht umsonst sehr häufig die Einheimischen geangelt haben.

Hier nur ein paar kurze Schlagwörter und ein Satz dazu:

Tiefe: Sehr variabel. Ich habe von unserem Vermieter eine Tiefenkarte bekommen (und abfotografiert, wer also interesse hat...|supergri).  Gerade im südlichen Auslauf ist es Flach. Der restliche Teil hat so  unglaublich viele Kanten und Löcher, die kann man kaum befischen. Dazu  kommt es häufiger vor, dass mitten im See plötzlich drei, vier dicke  Felsen rausragen. Fünf Meter daneben ist es aber schon wieder 10 Meter  tief.
An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Yxern 26 Meter tief.

Köder  und Fänge: Hatte in der Woche leider nicht die Möglichkeit mit  Naturköder zu angeln, aber Kunstköder gingen auch gut. Was ihr zu Hause  lassen könnt: Alles aus Gummi! Vier Leute haben es probiert, kein Biss.  Richtih gut gingen Blinker und Wobbler. Gerne groß, selbst mittelgroße  Barsche sind darauf gegangen. Ansonsten Hechte ohne Ende, viele um die  80 cm. Das war tatsächlich die meistgefangene Größe. Die ganz fetten  Barsche habe ich nicht gehabt, aber leider habe ich die tiefen Stellen  und Kanten zwischen den Inseln nicht abfischen können.

Boot:  Unbedingt notwendig! Wenn es geht auch kleiner Außenborder. Fürs Rudern  ist der See doch recht groß. Wobei Schleppen natürlich ein Gewinner ist.

Weitere  interessante Gewässer in der Umgebung: Im Touri-Büro in Vimmerby  fragen. Die haben ne Liste, wo alle Seen und ihr Besatz drinnen sind.  Ich war noch am Försjön (ca. 35 KM westlich vom Yxern). Nix gefangen,  aber See sieht klasse aus. Ein Schwede hat mir erzählt, dass monatlich  200 Kilo Regenbogen Forellen besetzt werden. Darunter auch welche von  über 5 Kilo. Tipp: Der See hat einen runden Teil und einen eher  verengten: Im runden ist es tief, dort soll besser gefangen werden.

Richtig  geil sah der Fluss aus, der an Vimmerby vorbeifließt. Ich glaub das  Ding hieß Stangan. Direkt neben dem Försjön waren Stellen, an denen man  sehr gut im Wald am Fluss angeln konnte. Auch viele Brücken sahen nach  echten Hotspots aus. Würde ich beim nächsten Mal dem Försjön vorziehen,  da in der Stangan auch Regenbogenforellen drinnen sind. Wilde. Finde ich  irgendwie geiler. Preise waren echt ein Witz. Försjön hat 70 Kronen für  24 Stunden gekostet.

So, mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein. Nachfragen sind aber zugelassen. #6

Reinhaun liebe Sportsfreunde.
Förde-Fischer aus Eckernförde.


----------



## daniel_ (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Dann für den netten Bericht. Das mit den Untiefen ist in Schweden immer echt extrem... Aber genau diese Stellen sind "die" Spots...

Gruß
daniel



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> So,
> 
> bin auch zurück aus Schweden. Eine Woche Yxern und eine in Südschweden, etwa 30 KM von der Mörrum entfernt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Hallo Förde-Fischer aus Eckernförde,
das sind ja mal wunderbare Tipps, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann. Ich will zwar jetzt nicht zu den beschriebenen Seen, aber ich bin platt. Dein sechstes posting und schon ein Bericht, so wünscht man sich das. Somit hast Du gute Chancen bei einer möglich nächsten Nachfrage auch Tipps von Anderen (mir eingeschlossen) zu erhalten. Die anderen Pappenheimer, die nur immer fragen und bohren (siehe Trötersteller) ohne dann ein Statement zu hinterlassen werden von mir nicht mehr beachtet. Und ich habe ein sehr gutes Namensgedächtnis!
Also, dank, danke.


----------



## daniel_ (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yxern*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Förde-Fischer aus Eckernförde,
> das sind ja mal wunderbare Tipps, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann. Ich will zwar jetzt nicht zu den beschriebenen Seen, aber ich bin platt. Dein sechstes posting und schon ein Bericht, so wünscht man sich das. Somit hast Du gute Chancen bei einer möglich nächsten Nachfrage auch Tipps von Anderen (mir eingeschlossen) zu erhalten. Die anderen Pappenheimer, die nur immer fragen und bohren (siehe Trötersteller) ohne dann ein Statement zu hinterlassen werden von mir nicht mehr beachtet. Und ich habe ein sehr gutes Namensgedächtnis!
> Also, dank, danke.



Gleiches gilt für mich... Ist mir hier zu viel nehmen geworden. Geben scheint "out" zu sein...


----------



## Förde-Fischer (5. August 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

Moin Leute,

der kurze Bericht war doch kein Problem. Kleiner Nachtrag noch dazu:

Von den meisten Inseln kann man richtig gut angeln. Da lohnen sich also Tagesausflüge.

Nochmal mein Angebot: Wer die abfotografierten Tiefenkarten haben möchte, der meldet sich einfach per PN bei mir.

Sportlicher Gruß
Förde-Fischer


----------



## fabikus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Yxern*

So.. ein starkes halbes Jahr nach dem Urlaub will ich doch noch ein kurzes Statement abgeben.
Der Yxern ist eine Reise wert. 
Die Wochenkarte ist zwar für Schweden relativ teuer..Ich glaube sie lag bei 450,- Kronen.. Aber das hat auch seinen Grund.

Hecht und Barsch sind beinahe grenzenlos zu fangen. 
Deswegen schreibe ich dazu auch nur, dass ich nicht bestätigen kann, was FjördeFischer geschrieben hat.
Ich hatte den dicksten Hecht (leider nur ca.90cm) auf Gummi gefangen. Auch sonst gingen Gummis recht gut.
Ein absoltuer Topspott sind sicherlich die zwei Brücken am nördlichen Zipfel des Sees.
Aber wie schon gesagt, der See ist eigentlich ein einziger Hotspot.

So nun zum Thema Zander.
Nahc Angaben unseres Vermieters sind die Chancen auf Zander im mittleren Teil des Sees am Besten.
Wer ein Echolot hat  ist klar im Vorteil
Barschberge und tiefe Löcher suchen und bearbeiten lohnt.
Auch hier empfehle ich Gummis und Köfis an den gängigen Systemen.
Aal haben wir nicht versucht. Sind aber scheinbar drin.


Und ein letztes noch.. ICh kann verstehen, wenn die Frustration groß ist, wenn Leute dauernd fragen und dann keinen Bericht schreiben..
Doch manchmal hat dies auch seinen Grund es man sollte vllt doch kurz warten bevor man sein Wort erhebt..
Weitere fragen beantworte ich gerne.
Pardon, dass es solang gedauert hat, aber ich war auch ein bisschen frustriert ,ob der Reaktionen, und hatte dann kein Bock mehr zu schreiben. Ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte ich aebr täglich


----------



## bierstuch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Yxern*

Halli Hallo!

Auch ich will hier mal meinen Senf zum Yxern geben. Aufgrund der Tatsache, was hier geschrieben wurde, musste ich diesen See unbedingt antesten. Aufgrund der Tatsache dass der Sommer 2013 sehr warm und trocken war, hatte der See bis zu 1,5m weniger Wasser als sonst. 2 Wochen im September stattete ich mit meinen Freunden diesem See einen Besuch ab. 
Vorab die Info: 

Es war ein ganz normaler Angelurlaub!!!

Sicherlich haben wir unsere Fische gefangen, auch der Meterhecht war dabei, aber an jedem anderem See in Schweden besteht dieselbe Chance... 

Zielfisch Hecht: Beim Schleppen erfolgreich überlistet worden. 105cm. Wobbeln (also geworfen) und jerken aber weniger erfolgreich. 

Zielfisch Barsch: Hier und da einige per Gummi gefangen. Schleppen erfolglos. Größte war 38cm....

Zielfisch Zander: per Gummi einige gefangen, aber die Größe knapp über Schonmaß... einer war 65cm... 

Fazit: Der See ist OK, aber schlägt mit der Angelkarte ordentlich ein Loch in die Finanzkasse. 100€ für 2 Wochen ist schon ne Ansage. Es mag zwar doof klingen, aber wenn ich das im Verhältnis zu den anderen Seen in Schweden sehe,hätte ich jetzt erwartet, das die Fische einem ins Boot springen...:m
Dieses Jahr geht es wieder an nen See, wo die Angelkarte für 2 Wochen ca 25€ kostet und man gleiche Erfolgschancen hat...

Grüße


----------



## bierstuch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Yxern*

hier drei impressionen


----------



## bierstuch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Yxern*

teil 2


----------



## bierstuch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Yxern*

teil 3


----------



## bennyhill (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Yxern*



bierstuch schrieb:


> Halli Hallo!
> 
> Fazit: Der See ist OK, aber schlägt mit der Angelkarte ordentlich ein Loch in die Finanzkasse. 100€ für 2 Wochen ist schon ne Ansage. Es mag zwar doof klingen, aber wenn ich das im Verhältnis zu den anderen Seen in Schweden sehe,hätte ich jetzt erwartet, das die Fische einem ins Boot springen...:m
> Dieses Jahr geht es wieder an nen See, wo die Angelkarte für 2 Wochen ca 25€ kostet und man gleiche Erfolgschancen hat...
> ...


----------



## steel0256 (14. März 2021)

Hallo
der See Yxern hört sich interresant an.
Wer hat eine Adresse für mich.
Danke schon mal  im voraus.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Nelearts (22. März 2021)

Hallo Norbert,
paar mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich für eine Adresse, sonst läuft Deine Frage hier ins Leere.
Welche Jahreszeit, wieviele Personen, Hund, direkt am Wasser oder nur die Gegend, mit oder ohne Boot, Familienurlaub oder reiner Angelurlaub, Haus oder Campingplatz, usw.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## steel0256 (28. März 2021)

Hallo Nelearts
ja das stimmt mehr Infos muss ich geben
Also die Jahreszeit wäre im Sommer ,Angelurlaub mit 4-5 Personen,Ferienhaus am Wasser und zwei Booten.
Danke 
Gruß Norbert


----------

